# wireway



## woodbrain (Apr 18, 2015)

Has anybody use wierways in their shops. I like the idea of using this for electrical, it could also be used to run air. Any ideas, good, bat etc.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SQUARE-D-RDB41-Wireway-4x4-Enclosure-/331343046963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2595a933


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I don't see any reason you couldn't use it … maybe a little pricey, but I'm sure it would work.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

In a previous job we used raceways (wireways) extensively to run loose wires between control panels and limit switches, valves, etc. They work fine and the ones we used were NEMA 12 rated so water / coolant proof.

Like TheDane said the price is high for what you get. I would consider building one into the wall using wood.


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

I doubt electrical code would allow you to run electrical wire with something else in that raceway and be compliant. It also looks like that auction is for a 12 inch section.

Are you thinking about how you are going to wire up your new shop? If you are looking for flexibility with electrical, take a look at using THHN/THWN wire in 1" electrical conduit. This would allow some flexibility later on for changes and additions, but could make installation more difficult. PVC must be glued first, then you need to push/pull the wires. You also can't have more than 180 degrees of bends between the start and end points. There's other details I'm probably forgetting with regard to conduit.

Off the top of my head: 
Do nothing. I've spent a lot of time at some other home improvement boards (admittedly on the electrical boards) and most people, even the pros, who run "empty" conduit with the thought of running speaker wire, future proofing, etc end up in 1 of 2 camps: They forgot where the conduit/wire goes, or they never "expand". A well laid out plan will work better in the long run. If worse comes to worse, you could snake whatever you needed though strategically cut access holes.

If you want to do something and you plan to enclose your ceiling (or for in the walls): 
Electrical Strut comes to mind, it can be suspended at regular intervals and is strong stuff. It would allow you to support whatever it is you need to run with ease.

Rectangular metal HVAC ducting (with extra support), this would support whatever you put in it along the entire length. You wouldn't be able to use it for HVAC, but it may be cheaper than electrical raceway. 









Wire "basket" raceway. This is often used for electrical, data, or communications wiring above drop ceilings. It's open, but would provide support along the entire length of the span. 









PVC electrical conduit as a "sleeve" for anything you may want to put in there, keeping in mind electrical + other stuff would not be code complaint. Peaky electrical codes.

Or make your own from 1/4" or 1/2" plywood. It's just a really really long box, right?

Hopefully this gave you a few things to look at.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Wire way is limited to 30 current carrying conductors and 20% fill if my memory is good. there used to be a provision to keep air lines and such out of it, but that was removed many years ago. Fitters used to run their tube with my wires on lots of job ;-) YMMV, check your local code.


----------



## woodbrain (Apr 18, 2015)

I like the idea of wood. A good first project.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Wonder what the electrical authority having jurisdiction, the fire marshal, UL, and the insurance company will think of wooden raceway for electrical installations?


----------



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

My interpretation of using a wood "raceway": If you wanted to build a channel to run cables through (nmd, ac90, teck, etc…) that would likely pass. You could not run individual conductors (r90, t90) through it.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Google 'electrical raceway' the options are many, go ahead and do it you will be glad you did.


----------

